# Tall trees



## crowmans dad (May 14, 2004)

I was wunderin does anyone ever have problems with tall trees behind them and the crows not working in good?


----------



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

I have had that problem alot. . . but i dont really know what to do about that.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Have you tried to put decoys at the top and midway in the trees?


----------



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yes I have, it will help a lil bit but it wont make them come in to much better, it is kind if like a reasurance thing.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well my only suggestion then is to hunt out of a layout blind in the middle of a field if you can. I have never had a tree flare a crow especially when you put a couple dozen in the tree. You have to make sure they are not swaying back and forth with the wind. Have to keep the line tight!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Pork Chop,
You hit on a very important point when you talked about your decoys swaying to much in a wind, the crows just won't buy it if they don't look natural in the trees. Two things you can do, either hunt on a day where the wind is light 5 to 15 mph or keep your decoys out of the wind on the leeward side of the trees.

If you have trees that are as high as some of the pine trees that they log for lumber you are much better served getting away from them so the crows don't have to come over the top of them to get to you.

You mentioned a layout blind in the open, sure that will work for a while but you are so restricted trying to gun them that way. If you ever got into a fairly big shoot your abdomen wouldn't be able to take it with the amount of times you would be coming up to shoot! You only have a 45 degree angle of fire shooting from a layout setup as you describe. You will kill far more crows if you can build a good blind and shoot standing where you can shoot 360 degrees instead of 45 degrees.

Anytime there are tres that are way to tall, if you look at the surrounding area you can always find shorter ones to get your decoys into. That would be my advice at least.

Best regards,

Bob Aronsohn


----------

